# Kupfersulfat Erfahrungen



## evelyn (3. Juli 2013)

Wer hat schoneinmal Kupfersulfat in den Teich gegeben und wie sind die Erfahrungen?
Mein Arbeitskollege, lacht mich wegen der Algen aus und arbeitet damit.
Mein Apotheker meint, völlig harmlos...

LG Evelyn


----------



## Sponsor (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kupfersulfat Erfahrungen*

Kupfersulfat bekämpft Symptome, keine Ursachen, wirkt wie eine Schmerztablette beim Menschen, irgendwann hilft auch das nicht mehr, bzw. wenn man es nicht mehr gibt, kippt das System vollkommen und die Totalsanierung steht an.

Man könnte es auch mit Drogen vergleichen. 

Klar hilft es erst einmal über die Algen hinweg, aber die Ursache der Algen ist damit nicht angepackt und beseitigt.


----------



## karsten. (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kupfersulfat Erfahrungen*

 endlich wieder 

schön nachzulesen bei Kaufmann 

oder Suchfunktion rechtsoben   KUPFER 

wenn Teichbau schon nicht klappt kann man wenigsten das Wasser vegiften 


ich meine man sollte bitte in einen Teich mit Leben nur geben was man auch selbst zu sich nehmen 
könnte .

Pools und Jakusis kann man übrigens auch mit Clor vergiften 

mfG




> Im einfachsten Fall werden Kupfersulfat oder andere
> Kupferverbindungen verwendet. Kupfer wirkt bereits in
> sehr geringen Konzentrationen toxisch auf Algen, aber
> selbstverständlich auch auf höhere Pflanzen. Besonders
> ...





> Erstaunlich, wie ein Giftstoff wie Kupfersulfat intelligent
> entscheidet, welche Pflanzen er umbringen darf und wel-
> che nicht. Nach Behauptung vieler Hersteller ist genau
> dies aber problemlos möglich.
> ...


Quelle:Online Aquarium-Magazin
www.aquariummagazin.de
Ausgabe Mai 2010


----------



## Lucy79 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kupfersulfat Erfahrungen*

bei 150 Litern wird eigentlich nur viel Pflanzenbewuchs helfen.....


----------



## rumbalotte (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kupfersulfat Erfahrungen*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> bei 150 Litern wird eigentlich nur viel Pflanzenbewuchs helfen.....



Schau mal in ihr Profil....100 m2, Tiefe 2,8 m....


----------



## Lucy79 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kupfersulfat Erfahrungen*

oh, ok, weil oben stand 150, da fehlen dann wohl 3 Nullen


----------



## Joerg (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kupfersulfat Erfahrungen*

Evelyn,
in einem Schwimmteich wird schon mal Kupfer zur Algekämpfung eingesetzt.
Es gibt zu Dosierung Geräte, z.B. I-Tronik, die Kupfer ständig dem Wasser zuführen.
Kupfersulfat steckt in den meisten chemischen Algenmitteln.

Man muss sich darüber im Klaren sein, dass dabei dann eine Menge an Lebewesen vergiftet wird, die davon abhängen.


----------



## nik (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kupfersulfat Erfahrungen*

Hallo Evelyn,

Kupfer ist ein essentielles Spurenelement und als solches unverzichtbar, die Dosis macht das Gift.

Ich versuche das mal so zu beschreiben. Es sieht optisch sicher nett aus, wenn die Algen kaputt gehen, der Teich algenfrei scheint. Kupfer muss allerdings ständig nachdosiert werden, da weder die Algen vollständig beseitigt werden noch die Ursachen. Es muss deshalb ständig nachgegeben werden, weil Kupfer nur im Wasser gelöst seine algizide Wirkung entfaltet. Es geht aber mit der Zeit schwer lösliche Bindungen ein, z.B. als Kupferphosphat, die sich im Bodengrund anreichern. Über die ständige Zugabe findet nicht nur eine schleichende Vergiftung des Bodengrundes statt, es besteht auch die Gefahr pH-abhängiger Rücklösungen.Es gibt noch ein weiteres grundsätzliches Problem, das Kupfer lässt sich leicht zugeben, man bekommt es aber nicht mehr aus dem Teich. Es wird sukzessive zur immer stärkeren Belastung für das gesamte System. 

Ich sage es mal so, es gibt keine sinnvolle Anwendung von Kupfer in aquatischen Lebensräumen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## evelyn (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kupfersulfat Erfahrungen*

Danke für eure Informationen, vor allem das Kommentar von NIK hat mir sehr geholfen.

LG Evelyn

die weiterhin ohne Kupfer auskommen wird


----------

